# Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?



## Schlei (22. September 2005)

Moin,Moin!
Jch habe ein Gewässer mit vielen Sonnenbarschen gefunden und würde gerne wissen wie ich sie mit der Kopfrute überlisten kann. Der Teich ist sehr flach und bewachsen ich habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit Sonnenbarschen und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !!!!:m 
Eure Schlei!!

Jeder kennt Fische , aber nicht alle fangen sie!


----------



## Miss-Esox (22. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*



			
				Schlei schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin!
> Jch habe ein Gewässer mit vielen Sonnenbarschen gefunden und würde gerne wissen wie ich sie mit der Kopfrute überlisten kann.



...Es ist nicht zufällig eine Zoohandlung???:q
Nee, mal im Ernst.
Ich kann dir da leider keinen Tip geben.
Kenne keine Gewässer mit Fremdländischen Fischarten.
Aber drücke dir mal die Daumen das du trotzdem ein paar Ideen auf den Weg bekommst!

MfG, Ela.


----------



## anguilla 320 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Wenn du Sonnenbarsche fangen willst halt es wie
beim Barschangeln ein paar schöne Rotwürmer
im Mittelwasser angeboten oder kurz über Grund
jedenfalls klappte das auch bei mir.Aber im ernst was willst du 
mit den Fischen fürs Aquarium? Ach ja nimm mindestens einen
4 Haken die Schlucken heftig.


Gruß Anguilla

Möge die Elbe mit dir sein.


----------



## heinzrch (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Ich hab letztes Jahr ein ganzes Wochenende mit Stippen auf Sonnenbarsch verbracht.
Das besondere beim Sonnenbarschstippen ist, das die Burschen den Köder auf der Stelle nehmen, d.h., du merkst an der Pose fast nichts vom Biss. Daher bei der geringsten Posenbewegung anschlagen. Ideale Bisstiefe knapp über Grund.
Als Gerät hatte ich 0.15er  Schnur, 16er Haken ohne Widerhaken, kleinste Stachelschweinpose, Pinkies als Köder. Sonnenbarsche haben ein relativ kleines Maul, ich hatte auch Made und Rotwurm probiert, aber Pinkies waren am fängigsten.
Fangfördernd ist es an der Angelstelle vorher den Grund aufzuwühlen, und ein paar Pinkies einzuwerfen. Die Kerle sind wenig scheu und äußerst neugierig, d.h. schon 5 Minuten später sind sie alle auf der Angelstelle...
Ich hab immer noch einige Barsche im Gartenteich. Es sind wunderhübsche und hochintelligente Fische, die in der Färbung tropischen Aquarienfischen in nichts nachstehen. Außerdem betreiben sie eine intensive Brutpflege. Ich würde die größten und schönsten Barsche fürs Aquarium mitnehmen, und ein-zwei Pärchen bilden lassen, den Rest wieder zurück in den Weiher.
Und zwar in den Weiher wo sie her sind ! - die Tierchen sind zwar als Individuen sehr nett, ökologisch für unsere Gewässer jedoch eine Katastrophe.
Die Wildfänge sind es anfangs nicht gewohnt, Trocken(Flocken-)futter zu nehmen. Wenn man anfangs einige Weißfische mit ihnen hältert, lernen sie von denen innerhalb weniger Tage Trockenfutter zu fressen.
Die Barsche werden schnell zutraulich und nehmen Futter sogar aus der Hand.
Gewässertip speziell für Sonnenbarsche: Stricklerweiher Ludwigshafen-Edigheim


----------



## Marlow (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Servus,

ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an, Pinkis oder kleine Rotwürmer und wie schon gesagt Hacken ohne Wiederhacken, ich benutze hier ne kleine Stippe 5m mit einer 0,5 Pose und Hacken 18.
Also in der Mosel ist das schon fast ne Plage, die verleiden mir das Stippen auf Schleie, mit den Katzenwelsen zusammen. Ich kann hier nicht mehr mit kleinen Rotwürmern angel, die sind wie die verrückten  #d


----------



## heinzrch (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

@Marlow: wie groß sind eure Katzenwelse ? Die sind in der Pfanne äußerst lecker....Wo an der Mosel wäre das denn ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Diesen Sommer hatte ich den Auftrag alle Sonnenbarsche aus dem Gartenteich eines Bekannten zu angeln da sie sich vermehren wie verrückt. War eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich hatte eine 5m kopfrute mit einem 18er Haken, ner kleinen Stachelschweinpose und ner 18er Hauptschnur. Da der Teich sehr klar ist hatte ich die Stachelschweinpose nicht ausgebleit. Als Köder dienten mir ein paar schnell gesuchte Regenwürmer. Davon ahbe ich nur 1/4 Regenwurm an den Haken gemacht. Dann immer an die pfalnzen geworfen und die sonnenbarsche auf sicht beangelt. Es ist war dass sie die Pose kaum bewegen. ich habei mmer dann angeschlagen wenn es eine Attacke auf den Wurm gab. So konnte ich in etwa 10 min 16 Sonnebarsche landen. Keiner hatte tief geschluckt. 2 Stück habe ich mir dann für meinen gartenteich mitgenommen. Sind echt muntere gesellen. Du musst nicht anfütern denn wenn du die richtige Stelle hast wirst du dich vor Sonnis nicht mehr retten können.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, kleiner Haken und 1 oder 2 Maden oder Pinkis.
So habe ich dieses Jahr auch meinen ersten Sonnenbarsch beim Köderfischstippen im Neckar gefangen.






Bei uns hier in Ostwestfalen sind die Gewässer leider zu kalt für dies prächtigen Burschen.

Einen Bericht von unserem Neckarurlaub gibt es übrigens hier:
Der Neckar ein Fluss voller Überraschungen 

MfG
Achim


----------



## Marlow (24. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> @Marlow: wie groß sind eure Katzenwelse ? Die sind in der Pfanne äußerst lecker....Wo an der Mosel wäre das denn ?



Traben-Trarbach und im speziellen der Yachthafen.

Die Katzenwelse sind so um die 20 und treten in Massen auf, vorallem im sogenannten Laichbecken parralel zur Mosel


----------



## ThomasRö (24. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Hallo

Zum gezielten Sonnenbarsch angeln kann ich viel berichten, da ich 3 Jahre lang an einem Weiher geangelt habe in dem fast ausschließlich Sonnebarsche vorkamen, und ich es versucht habe diese systematisch auszurotten(die Hühner haben sich gefreut...), was ich aber inzwischen wegen Aussichtlosigkeit und vorhandenem blauen Fischereischein eingestellt habe. 
Das mit dem 4er Haken ist meines Erachtens viel zu gross, 10er Haken sind gut, es geht auch kleiner, ein 8er ist auch ok, die Vorfächer sollte nicht allzu dünn sein, da die Sonnenbarsche mit ihren winzigen Zähnen die durchraspeln. Ein 0.08mm Vorfach ist nach ein paar dutzend Sonnenbarsche futsch. Ausserdem stören die Sonnenbarsche dickere Vorfächer kaum, ich habe meistens mit 17er Vorfach geangelt. 
An den Haken dann Maden, Pinkies gehen auch, braucht man aber nicht, sogar die ganz kleinen Sonnenbarsche drehen die normalen Maden rein. Wenn die Made sich nicht mehr bewegt sollte man sie wechseln, oder immer ein bisschen zupfen. Es gehen auch Mistwürmer, die sind aber mir zu gross und mit halben zu angeln ist mir zu viel rumgesuhle. Man kann diese dann mit einem Schwimmer oder auf Sicht anbieten(wenn man das drei Jahre lange gemacht hat erkennt man auch in anderen Gewässern sofort jeden Fisch am Grund :m ). Man sollte den Sonnenbarschen die Maden direkt in deren "Revier" legen. Wenn man sie vertrieben hat macht das nichts, sie kehren nach ein paar Sekunden zurück. Wenn der Sonnenbarsch die Maden nicht entdeckt oder keinen Hunger hat kann man ihn durch zupfen der Made zum Anbiss verleiten, das klappt sehr oft...
Ob man Sonnenbarsche anfüttern kann oder nicht interessiert mich kaum, da sie ihre Reviere während der Laichzeit zum fressen eh nur wenn sie gestört wurden verlassen. Mit "Revieren" meine ich den frei gespülten Kies, über dem die Sonnenbarsche "stehen". 
Sonnebarsche sind eine Plage, man sollte sie wenn man sie fängt sofort töten, Katzen/Hühner und wenn sie man sie ihn den Wald schmeisst Ratten und Füchse (gesehen) freuen sich. Ausserdem fressen die Schwäne die für ihr Leben gern |supergri


----------



## Alexander (24. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Hi,

Der Aussage von ThomasRö kann ich mich nur anschließen wobei mann die sonnenbarsche auch mit 12 haken prima fangen kann. Ich war auch  dabei als ich und ThomasRö Extremsonnenbarschausrotten begangen haben wir haten in einer halben stunde 50 von den Fiechern. Das war total spaßig!!


----------



## JonasH (25. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Hey also da ich ja in der nähe von Beckedorf wohne würd mich schon interessieren in welchem Gewässer es hier Sonnenbarsche gibt?!?!


----------



## Schlei (26. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hey also da ich ja in der nähe von Beckedorf wohne würd mich schon interessieren in welchem Gewässer es hier Sonnenbarsche gibt?!?!


In Enzen ein alter sichselbst überlassener Teich

Schlei:m


----------



## Schlei (28. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Vielen dank für die Tipps habs gestern ausprobiert hat super geklapt ...


----------



## JonasH (28. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

ISt das dein Teich??? Oder kennst du den Besitzer?!?!


----------



## JonasH (30. September 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

Hey hab dir mal zurück gemailt, schau mal ind ein Postfach


----------



## Riesen Karpfen (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie Stippe ich auf Sonnenbarsch?*

ich fange sonnenbarsche immer mit einem mittel großen wurm und kleinem haken!!  


Doch vorsicht sonnenbarsche schlucken leine meistens sehr tief!!!!!:m :m #a #: 


viel spaß beim angel


----------

